# One more reason Sony sucks: It blocks Second Hand Games from PS3 play



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Report: New Sony Patent Blocks Second Hand Games
> It'll supposedly be based around NFC technology and permission tags embedded in discs.
> by Luke Karmali
> January 3, 2013
> ...




You got to be kidding me, it basically means you can't sell your games back...


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Piracy it is.


----------



## Blue (Jan 3, 2013)

Patenting a technology doesn't mean commercializing it. Sony makes more than games, you know.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2013)

I always support Sony, but if this retarded bullshit is true - piracy it is.


----------



## navy (Jan 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I always support Sony, but if this retarded bullshit is true - piracy it is.



It's true they patented it. Now we will see if they use it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2013)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Patenting a technology doesn't mean commercializing it. Sony makes more than games, you know.



Blue, send this to the video game section of the forum.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Wouldn't make sense as this is still news.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 3, 2013)

navy said:


> It's true they patented it. Now we will see if they use it.



Yeah, because haven't there been dozen of comapnys that patent stuff but never use it.


----------



## Blue (Jan 3, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Blue, send this to the video game section of the forum.



Pick it up!

Left! Left!

Hwup! Hwup! Ho!

We're putting it down!
[/shenmue]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You got to be kidding me, it basically means you can't sell your games back...



The Title needs to be changed. The OP didn't read the story.

Yes Sony filled a patent, but it isn't the first patent like this that it has published. They've had the ability to use DRM on the Playstation 3 to block used games since 2006, but they've never used it.

All this patent does is protect Sony from being sued if their competitors institute a similar DRM.

If Microsoft doesn't institute DRM on it's home consoles, you can be Sony wont either.


----------



## Blue (Jan 3, 2013)

Gino said:


> Wouldn't make sense as this is still news.



It's not news. I could patent a baby blender and it wouldn't be news until I used it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> It's not news. I could patent a baby blender and it wouldn't be news until I used it.



Yeah congrats on killing an thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2013)

Not like it would fly considering this would kill used game sales and no store would bend over backwards for shit like this. Sony would also shoot themselves in the foot considering it'd mean no store would buy their stuff in fear in not making a profit whether it'd be new or old with this idea in mind.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2013)

9/10 idea.   **


----------



## Blue (Jan 3, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yeah congrats on killing an thread.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2013)

If they use this, it is going to be a problem for everybody. 

First of all, reselling games is legal. Don't yap about licenses, that's all bullshit null and void in court, because in most countries law says something different than the license and obviously is more important. While second-hand games are a much bigger problem than piracy, since pirated copy is an offline copy, while second-hand often gets everything, it is often a system seller. A lot of people don't want new console games, they're too expensive compared to PC titles.

It might hurt Sony's sales, especially combined with the fact that their competition's consoles are much easier to hack and run pirated copies on which is pretty inviting.

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2013)

We've been over this since 2006 my friends.



There, ya calm now? Ya done freakin out? Good. Thread over.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> We've been over this since 2006 my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There, ya calm now? Ya done freakin out? Good. Thread over.


2013

Thread not over

Still believing shit that comes out of these guys faces why?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2013)

i'm a sony supporter, but this means i stop playing console games and start pirating. Not even a second thought.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2013)

Gino said:


> 2013
> 
> Thread not over
> 
> Still believing shit that comes out of these guys faces why?



Why not? We've gone through the speculation with the PS3 blocking used games and their patents then. Never came to pass. Its just hysterics with half rumors to back it up right now.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why not? We've gone through the speculation with the PS3 blocking used games and their patents then. Never came to pass. Its just hysterics with half rumors to back it up right now.



What the hell is an half rumor I wonder what your gonna do if some shit like this actually comes to pass? In this game industry or this industry in general nothing is unbelievable anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

It would be unbelievable if they all just give up and close down for good.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> It would be unbelievable if they all just give up and close down for good.



No it won't


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2013)

Gino said:


> What the hell is an half rumor I wonder what your gonna do if some shit like this actually comes to pass? In this game industry or this industry in general nothing is unbelievable anymore.



I could not tell you what i'd do then. But what i can tell you i'll do right now, is not get bent out of shape over a rumor that is months away from being confirmed.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I could not tell you what i'd do then. But what i can tell you i'll do right now, is not get bent out of shape over a rumor that is months away from being confirmed.



Except no one in here is bent out of shape people just keeping shit real.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2013)

And by recommending this move to the gaming section, I've saved this thread. It's cool, Gino.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2013)

Gino said:


> Except no one in here is bent out of shape people just keeping shit real.



Looks like people are getting hysterical to me


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> And by recommending this move to the gaming section, I've saved this thread. It's cool, Gino.


Shut yo ass up.


Inuhanyou said:


> Looks like people are getting hysterical to me


Nope not really If Sony screws over consumer----->consumer screws over Sony sounds fair to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2013)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Patenting a technology doesn't mean commercializing it. Sony makes more than games, you know.



And games is the only way they are making any profit atm(it's still failing).
They may as well just make games, in fact they should.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

It's already been covered, but every business does this.

They attempt to patent every goddamn thing under the sun as soon as they can, throw it all against the wall and see what sticks, and then use very little of it--it's about make sure they stay ahead of the competition, rather than implementing it.  Legalities and all that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2013)

Smaug said:


> It's already been covered, but every business does this.
> 
> They attempt to patent every goddamn thing under the sun as soon as they can, throw it all against the wall and see what sticks, and then use very little of it--it's about make sure they stay ahead of the competition, rather than implementing it.  Legalities and all that.



It's the fact they are thinking about it at all.
Fuck online passes and shit like that.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I don't give a shit.



I was wondering what stupid thing you would have to say here. Thankfully, this is rather tame.

If they're had the ability to do this, but is this being pointed out now? This was rumored to be a feature of the PlayStation 4 a while ago, and this looks like support for that theory.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

If this shit does happen you can only blame most consumers for being spineless dickbags.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's the fact they are thinking about it at all.
> Fuck online passes and shit like that.



If you think Sony is the only one thinking about it, and just recently, I'm sure you'd be in for a fantastic surprise if you look through all the patents all of the big 3 have.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I was wondering what stupid thing you would have to say here. Thankfully, this is rather tame.
> 
> If they're had the ability to do this, but is this being pointed out now? This was rumored to be a feature of the PlayStation 4 a while ago, and this looks like support for that theory.



No, no... Never stupid, just brutally honest.

Stupid would be me saying something like 'well that just makes sense for Sony to do so', feel me?

Don't mistake that shit, son.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2013)

Smaug said:


> If you think Sony is the only one thinking about it, and just recently, I'm sure you'd be in for a fantastic surprise if you look through all the patents all of the big 3 have.



Fuck them to.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm with this mother fucker. ^


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I'm with this mother fucker. ^



You should he fucking owned me in super mario this muthafucka is legit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Fuck them to.



Welcome to business!


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> No, no... Never stupid, just brutally honest.
> 
> Stupid would be me saying something like 'well that just makes sense for Sony to do so', feel me?
> 
> Don't mistake that shit, son.



And if I think your brutally honest opinion is so stupid that I shouldn't take it seriously?


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2013)

So... Sony fans...

How does it feel knowing they will single-handedly cause the next huge decline in the video game industry?

Feel good?


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jan 3, 2013)

You know piracy won't work right? It'll just make things worse, and put the company in a position to be more justified in putting whatever insane form of DRM they decide to put on the console/game. 

You can never actually factor into statistics, that someone who pirated the game was ever going to be a customer in the first place. If this does end up being the case for Playstation 4, the best thing would be to boycott, the system entirely, problem is some are just way too weak willed. 

In any case, I'm sure that the PS4 would have the ability to stock used games.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 4, 2013)

I do want to boycott the PlayStation 4. However, I would be compelled to get the inevitable Ratchet & Clank game that would be on the PlayStation 4. I haven't gotten any Xbox systems, and I shouldn't force myself to get one just out of spite for Sony. The best I can hope is that third party games on PlayStation systems will end up on the Wii U so I could get it for that system instead. Considering how that would include games by Square Enix, who are devoting their main series to Sony systems and the spinoffs no one talks about to Nintendo, I find that unlikely.

In short, it's too late for me to turn back now, even though I want to.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2013)

If Sony and Microsoft were to decide to do this together, in order to screw the second hand market, and force gamers to buy their consoles or else go to Nintendo. I would really hope everyone would go to Nintendo in that case, but sadly they wouldn't. That's how much power these two companies have over us.


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2013)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> You know piracy won't work right? It'll just make things worse, and put the company in a position to be more justified in putting whatever insane form of DRM they decide to put on the console/game.
> 
> You can never actually factor into statistics, that someone who pirated the game was ever going to be a customer in the first place. If this does end up being the case for Playstation 4, the best thing would be to boycott, the system entirely, problem is some are just way too weak willed.
> 
> In any case, I'm sure that the PS4 would have the ability to stock used games.




With all these pussy ass gamers in this world that exist today nothing will happen.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2013)

Goova said:


> If Sony and Microsoft were to decide to do this together, in order to screw the second hand market, and force gamers to buy their consoles or else go to Nintendo. I would really hope everyone would go to Nintendo in that case, but sadly they wouldn't. That's how much power these two companies have over us.



People just go where the games are. And also the big multiplayer online market, which is Nintendo's weak points.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

> If Sony and Microsoft were to decide to do this together, in order to screw the second hand market, and force gamers to buy their consoles or else go to Nintendo. I would really hope everyone would go to Nintendo in that case, but sadly they wouldn't. That's how much power these two companies have over us.


Because nintendo is in no way a greedy corporation ruling with cheap gimmicks and terrible ideas.

9/10 brain.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> And if I think your brutally honest opinion is so stupid that I shouldn't take it seriously?



Then your thoughts are biased and stupid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Because nintendo is in no way a greedy corporation ruling with cheap gimmicks and terrible ideas.
> 
> 9/10 brain.



The alternative would be 1 time use games.....


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 4, 2013)

Well there goes testing if a console is worth buying by renting one beforehand.

Screw you Sony. I hope you die.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 4, 2013)

This won't bother me, unless I can't find the game new for a reasonable price, I always buy games new. The only problem I see is how the console will know your purchase is authentic when its offline, which can be a potential problem for me.

I believe most next gen consoles will have similar policy's, I'll be amazed if Microsoft doesn't do this.



> How does it feel knowing they will single-handedly cause the next huge decline in the video game industry?



You act like things haven't been heading down this path forever. You could never resell pc games and the online pass system that's been everywhere for the past few years. The only thing that has stopped them has been limited technology.

The owners of a game should have the right to sell their game, but this is going to be industry standard next generation and we can't do a thing about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

^ With steam, PC games are also much cheaper to buy so it matters much less. Not so with console games, this is why PC and steam actually get away with their digitized services. PC games are almost always cheaper even if they are the exact same game.



Microsoft won't do it. I'll guarantee that. Sony won't either for that matter. Retailers still stock their games you know, that's still the biggest percentage of game sales by far. And people trade in games to buy new ones with the credit. If they don't have the cash, that just means less sales for games overall or a mass migration to systems that sell games cheaper, its that simple.

Unless Microsoft and Sony plan to lower the price of new games next gen(laughable), this is a pipe dream for publishers to entertain. I'll say it again; nothing like this will be implemented.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jan 4, 2013)

Krory said:


> So... Sony fans...
> 
> How does it feel knowing they will single-handedly cause the next huge decline in the video game industry?
> 
> Feel good?



Feels bad man.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 4, 2013)

i hope congress past a law protecting second handsgames and movies.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

You think congress would go that far to _give_ a shit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Because nintendo is in no way a greedy corporation ruling with cheap gimmicks and terrible ideas.
> 
> 9/10 brain.



some times, I feel that you don't have any idea of what you are talking about.



Edit: Krory is a fan of Arrow? nice.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> some times, I feel that you don't have any idea of what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Krory is a fan of Arrow? nice.



He's a hater, like me.

Thing is, there are many different types. 

He's the _ignant_ kind.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

gurararararara


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

9/10 **


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## cnorwood (Jan 4, 2013)

Are people really mad about this? If Sony ever did this, Nintendo and Microsoft would jump on the "we have used games on our systems" bandwagon, and Sony would lose tons of business. Like people said earlier, just because they patten in doesnt mean they will use it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2013)

Are some of you not smart enough to realize this many of us might be talking in a what if situation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> Are some of you not smart enough to realize this many of us might be talking in a what if situation.



Sony decides to do this, charges 100$ per game because fuck you.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sony decides to do this, charges 100$ per game because fuck you.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That would be the day a renegade gaming group is formed.


----------



## bobby8685 (Jan 4, 2013)

For some reason, I am not all that worried about it. I want to be pissed off but then again, I need Gamestop to go away. This move by Sony would not be against the gamer specifically. It would be against the establishments that make a fortune in used sales.

The companies need to target Gamestop directly.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 4, 2013)

I really don't think Sony is stupid enough to implement this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2013)

Corruption said:


> I really don't think Sony is stupid enough to implement this.



I dunno about that Sony has been doing stupid things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

I think certain people who think this would only target gamestop revenue and are being vindictive only for that reason are being obtuse. It would hurt ALL retailers that accept used games. It would smash Amazon more than likely, and also Ebay, as well as Best Buy, Wal Mart, Target and all the others including but no limited to Game, EB Games and Funcoland too.

It would also hurt developers if they don't have a steady supply of new versions of games out on shelves, it will mean less gamers buying the product and less brand recognition overall.


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2013)

InuhanyouBUDDY!!!!!!!



bobby8685 said:


> For some reason, I am not all that worried about it. I want to be pissed off but then again, I need Gamestop to go away. This move by Sony would not be against the gamer specifically. It would be against the establishments that make a fortune in used sales.
> 
> The companies need to target Gamestop directly.



This is simply not going to happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2013)

WiiU looking more and more sexy 

really.. Sony can eat shit for all i care


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

*Watch. This.*

>> Part 2 <<


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

He started off wrong on the first sentence, is that some kind of record 



Gino said:


> InuhanyouBUDDY!!!!!!!



I...might know you


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

argh, stop posting. Every post you make is wrong and annoying.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2013)

If they implement this on all future games then it sucks for majority of the people. I for one buys brand new games since its really a pain in the ass to look for 2nd hand games here in my area.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 4, 2013)

SMH, I knew that this wasn't some rumor,well alot of people are going to be losing business with the rate this movement is going at.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2013)

It is still speculation bro  patents are filed all the time. I remember Sony patented a device to put commercials in between every game launch. They obviously never implemented that and probably never will


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2013)

How about we shit our pants when we actually have an announcement? Patents are registered all the fucking time.

Waste of fucking time, this thread.


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

Shut up muthafucka.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2013)

disco ball mothafucka


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2013)

Penis in the Asshole.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a fucking patent that will never happen. Do you honestly think that Sony will go out of their way to kill off their console? After all, GameStop would cease selling Sony products faster than you can say fuck.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 5, 2013)

I suppose you're right. Just because Sony could make it happen doesn't mean they will. After all, the US didn't get the UMD passport program.


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Penis in the Asshole.


Fruity booty ass sucka


Ultimania said:


> It's a fucking patent that will never happen. Do you honestly think that Sony will go out of their way to kill off their console? After all, GameStop would cease selling Sony products faster than you can say fuck.



If it happens shut the fuck up forever.


----------

